

Aereo - Planting an Antenna on Network TV’s Turf - mhb
http://www.nytimes.com/2014/01/20/business/media/chet-kanojia-and-aereo-seek-to-shake-up-television-industry.html?hp

======
nakedrobot2
FTA: "“He only sleeps two to four hours a night because he feels what’s
happening so deeply,” Ms. Fisher said. “And he doesn’t ever release that. That
is what it takes to build a company, and he has it.”

What a load of horse shit.

If you only need 4 hours of sleep a night - and _nobody_ in the world can get
away with 2 hours a night, and stay healthy and sane - it is due to a genetic
condition which you either have or you don't.

This is a mildly interesting puff piece about a great entrepreneur, presumably
placed in the NYTimes by his PR department. but -

Insinuating that the only way to build a successful company is to get an
inhuman amount of sleep, and not see your wife and children all week? That's
simply ludicrous and distasteful.

